# Redo of Rhoms 75 gal tank.*New Pics April 7th*



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I just tore my tank right apart. Removed everything and changed it around . I didn't like the way I planted it last time and let it over grow a bit. 
I re planted about 20% of the plants I had in there and moved the wood around a bit. 
Here's a few crappy pics of it just as I refilled it and was still planting and a couple extras for the hell of it.
I'll take some more tomorrow once tank is cleaned up.
I can't beleive how many ghost shrimp were in there.

View attachment 100687

The ruler trick doesn't work...lol 
He's only 10". I held the stick right behind him ,not more than an inch away.
View attachment 100686

View attachment 100685

View attachment 100684

View attachment 100683

View attachment 100682

View attachment 100689


Here's a pic of one of the shrimp ready to drop the little ones and a Lemon Tetra.
View attachment 100697


View attachment 100698


View attachment 100688


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

amazeing tank man, and nice nice rhom


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That last pic screams hotness!!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> That last pic screams hotness!!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful tank and I love that rhom!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i hate you! j/k nice tank dude! i love your rhom. look nice, like a monster.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Doc,
Your original setup doesn't look half bad, I thought it was amazing myself.
So what made you decide to change the setup?
What types of plants are you planting now and are you planting taller from the back?
How about shrimps, are those ghosts the only types you are planting?
I have some ghosts in my "ready to plant" tank now with some olive nitrile snails along with schools 20 pieces each of lemon tetras, cardinals, and glowlight tetras.
I am also trying to get some green shrimps and cherry shrimps; do you have experience with these?

Oh by the way, have you had a close encounter moment with the rhom yet while having your hand in the tank?

Thanks


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is a stunningly clear closeup of that lemon tetra! And the shrimp, too! WOW.

I love how your rhom glares at your hand.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Round Head said:


> Doc,
> Your original setup doesn't look half bad, I thought it was amazing myself.
> So what made you decide to change the setup?
> What types of plants are you planting now and are you planting taller from the back?
> ...


I just got tired of it . The plants will grow right back in a week or so with the tank completely full in about 3 weeks. I wanted to get the wood on right side and left the java fern grow around/under it and wisteria to the right .I'm looking to get some different plants although not quite sure what I'm going to get yet.I've got it down to just the Red ludwigia some java fern and wisteria. Plant selection is poor locally so I'm looking online for some in Canada. Shrimp selection is poor too.I'd love to get some cherry shrimp .
For feeding the shrimp, I grate a frozen shrimp finely into a glass of water just about every day and pour it into the stream coming from the fluval canisters.The fish eat it up and whatever settles the shrimp take care of pretty quickly , They really clean it up eating the shell as well which is probably a good source of calcium for them.
The rhom, he can't be bothered with me. I usually don't mess with him but since Tracy had the camera, I figured I just touch him a couple times.
I'm going to get a Co2 kit for the tank asap, I'm sick of mixing 2 liter bottles of yeast and sugar.lol

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Doc,
> Your original setup doesn't look half bad, I thought it was amazing myself.
> So what made you decide to change the setup?
> What types of plants are you planting now and are you planting taller from the back?
> ...


I just got tired of it . The plants will grow right back in a week or so with the tank completely full in about 3 weeks. I wanted to get the wood on right side and left the java fern grow around/under it and wisteria to the right .I'm looking to get some different plants although not quite sure what I'm going to get yet.I've got it down to just the Red ludwigia some java fern and wisteria. Plant selection is poor locally so I'm looking online for some in Canada. Shrimp selection is poor too.I'd love to get some cherry shrimp .
For feeding the shrimp, I grate a frozen shrimp finely into a glass of water just about every day and pour it into the stream coming from the fluval canisters.The fish eat it up and whatever settles the shrimp take care of pretty quickly , They really clean it up eating the shell as well which is probably a good source of calcium for them.
The rhom, he can't be bothered with me. I usually don't mess with him but since Tracy had the camera, I figured I just touch him a couple times.
I'm going to get a Co2 kit for the tank asap, I'm sick of mixing 2 liter bottles of yeast and sugar.lol

Thanks for the comments guys








[/quote]

Excellent Doc,
I can't wait to see your plants blooming again.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking great as usual!

Thanks for posting the pics with your arm in the tank while you are replanting.. I thought I was the only dummy that did that.. lol
Now I don't feel as bad









Again, looks great, and great shots!


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

sweet tank setup and an even sweeter rhom!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Have you ever tried petting your rhom? I pet my cariba every once in a while, it's pretty awesome! He's too big to turn around real quick and bite me so I think I'm pretty safe...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Dr that is an amazing rhomb!!!!! that tank is wonderful as well! i am absolutely speechless!!


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

That lemon looks amazing compared to the ones you see in shops!

I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out again


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a pic one week later.
View attachment 101558


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I love your aquascaping Doc. Your plants, driftwood, and background work together great!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

what do you have for filtration in your tank doc? my favorite tank on the board, im trying to copy you a little... your tank motivated me to plant with my rhom, looks awesome!!! im nowhere nears you... actually struggling a bit but ill get it over time


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

brutusbeefcake said:


> what do you have for filtration in your tank doc? my favorite tank on the board, im trying to copy you a little... your tank motivated me to plant with my rhom, looks awesome!!! im nowhere nears you... actually struggling a bit but ill get it over time


I've got two Fluvals on the tank now,one 404 and one 304.
Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

NISE SETUP AND RHOM


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sweet, Dr.Zoidberg !

I do not expect any less!









-from you that is


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

nice tank, im cruious, what substate are you using, i see sand and i think red flourite? it looks really nice.

good work


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking great!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Very nice, by far the best Rhom setup on this site.
BTW some of the red Ludwiga ( anything over 6 or 7 inches ) looks like you can top off and replant. I find if you dont the plant starts to bend from side to side and the bottom leaves start to die. If you cut it the top should grow back with two shoots coming out, you will actually be very pleased with the look and just replant the top part you cut off in the subtrate.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how do u guys prevent the ghost shrimp from getting sucked into the powerhead?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Guys,
I don't have any problems wiht the shrimp getting sucked in, I have the intakes up off the bottom at least a few inches.
I've got some plants coming in early this week., new pics soon.
My tank is a mess, I got some plants in a bit over a week ago and just put them in to recover and grow a bit . I'll trim and replant tank next weekend.


----------

